# Wossner black wings?



## troy (Mar 13, 2016)

Got this from parkside right before they closed as spiderman x pey


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 13, 2016)

looks like an anitum hybrid.
Could you re-photograph in better light, please?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2016)

All those multis look alike! oke:


----------



## troy (Mar 13, 2016)

The picture was taken 12 - 2014, I'm pondering selling it


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks like WBW..def anitum hybrid..anitum pretty much dominates hybrids..and many of them look alike..so hard to be absolutely certain


----------



## emydura (Mar 15, 2016)

To me it doesn't have the classic dark broad dorsal of Wossner Black Wings. So my answer to your question would be no. 

I think I would stick to your label which looks perfectly plausible.


----------



## troy (Mar 15, 2016)

There is too much adductum for the origional tag


----------



## emydura (Mar 15, 2016)

troy said:


> There is too much adductum for the origional tag



This is a complex hybrid. You will get a lot of variation. You won't get a standard outcome like a primary hybrid. If you were expecting a hybrid where you would get a phenotype of 25% adductum, you will often be disappointed. Some seedlings will, others won't. This has much more chance of being spiderman x peoy then Wossner Black Wings.


----------



## troy (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll rebloom it then post better pictures it has one start and one almost full grown new growth


----------

